
Sneak peek at Red on Android - abqwe
https://www.red-lang.org/2018/04/sneak-peek-at-red-on-android.html
======
vosper
I'm a little confused about Red, which is a language I've been keeping an eye
on for a while. They seem to be trying to target practically every type of
development on every platform, with an incomplete language and a very small
(no?) team. Also, recently there was an odd ICO tangent, where it's unclear
how much money they raised. It smelled a bit opportunistic to me, and I would
have expected recent news to tie into the ICO promises... But, compared to
most of the rest of the ICOs it might still be one of the least dodgy.

~~~
9214
> a very small (no?) team

"very small" doesn't mean "not proficient".

> there was an odd ICO tangent

The main purpose of which was to raise enough money for hiring new team
members (which, as you pointed out, is "very small").

> They seem to be trying to target practically every type of development on
> every platform

And results so far are great, considering that language is in alpha version:
Android support (which means Java bridge, there's also a prototype for .NET
one [3]), native GUI backends and declarative DSL for UI creation, low-level
DSL for system programming and much more (read full description on website),
fitting in ~1MB executable and, perfomance-wise, comparable with other
scripting languages in speed (while having zero optimizations).

> it's unclear how much money they raised

Certanily enough to continue development with confidence. During ICO, all
tokens were sould out. You can roughly calculate the cash value by yourself
with ETH/USD ratio during ICO period and RED/ETH ratios for each round of
exchange.

> I would have expected recent news to tie into the ICO promises

I suggest you to check recent articles on red-lang.org. ATM Red Foundation is
working on establishing rules for retroactive community rewards and launching
website for monthly reports. Core team progresses towards 0.6.4 release and
adjusts future roadmap.

As for /C3 project promises - the team already have a working prototype for
wallet Dapp [1], and, per recent announcement, should start on Ethereum node
wrapper ASAP. These two goals were set for Q1 2018 (see p.11 in the whitepaper
[1]).

[1] : [https://github.com/qtxie/red-wallet](https://github.com/qtxie/red-
wallet)

[2] : [https://ico.red-lang.org/RED-whitepaper.pdf](https://ico.red-
lang.org/RED-whitepaper.pdf)

[3] :
[https://github.com/red/red/tree/master/bridges/dotnet](https://github.com/red/red/tree/master/bridges/dotnet)

~~~
dockimbel
Thanks for those answers. Let me add something for helping the visually
impaired who have troubles reading the Red blog. Here is a simple Red script
to retrieve information from the Red blog, then calculate and display (with a
color fade-in effect) the upper bound result of the RED tokens sales:

    
    
        Red []
    
        page: read https://www.red-lang.org/2018/01/red-here-we-go.html
        
        parse page [
            thru "Private investors" thru "(" copy angels to ")"
            thru "open rounds"       thru "(" copy public to ")"
            thru "Private Investors" thru "&gt;" copy angels-price to "RED"
            thru "Open round"        thru "&gt;" copy public-price to "RED"
        ]
        angels: to-integer trim/with angels ","
        public: to-integer trim/with public ","
        result: (angels / load angels-price) + (public / load public-price)
    
        view [
            title "Token Sales Result"
            below
            text 300 "And the (upper) bound sales result (in eth) is:"
            h1 300 center bold beige beige rate 5 data result
            on-time [
                ff: face/font
                repeat c 3 [ff/color/:c: ff/color/:c - pick 4.2.3 c]
                if ff/color = black [face/rate: none]
            ]
        ]
    

This short example relies on two eDSL, one for parsing data, one for building
a GUI. Such built-in features (not requiring any library) shouldn't be that
bad for an "incomplete" language, right?

~~~
vosper
I assume "visually impaired" was a little jab at me, well, I must be really
blind, because having read the blog posts it's still unclear to me how many
tokens were sold and how much money was raised.

~~~
greggirwin
[https://www.red-lang.org/2018/01/red-here-we-go.html](https://www.red-
lang.org/2018/01/red-here-we-go.html) shows the complete breakdown of token
distribution, and is where the data is pulled from in the above script demo.

In a very real sense, we can't think of "money raised" in terms of a country's
legal tender (what cryptos call 'fiat currency'). Remember, cryptocurrencies
have no jurisdiction. You can see how much ETH was raised, but what that
really tells you, we hope, is how much investment interest there was, based on
the technology backing the project.

------
oregontechninja
Red is super cool, has anybody used Red/System with much success? I've been
trying to figure it out so I can play around with it, but I can only get
normal Red to compile.

~~~
9214
If you know C - all it takes to start with R/S is to read language specs [1].
What specific problems do you have with compilation?

[1] : [https://static.red-lang.org/red-system-specs.html](https://static.red-
lang.org/red-system-specs.html)

~~~
oregontechninja
Just compiling the file. That's what I'm having trouble with. Is it the same
method as normal Red scripts? Is there a compiler flag I need, or just the
opening Red/System [] in the source? That's the part that is rough for me.
Just a simple Red/System vs Red hello world (including compiler instructions)
would be of great help.

~~~
9214
Uhm...

Red:

    
    
        Red []
        print "hello world"
    

Red/System:

    
    
        Red/System []
        print "hello world"
    

Both are compiled with _. /red -c file_. "Rough", you say?

